# WSBK & AMA Dirt Track & AMA Daytona Sport



## DWimages (Oct 4, 2013)

These three images are from this pat weekends races at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca as well as the Santa Rosa Mile. All images were created with either the 1D Mark IV and a 5D Mark III using either the ef300 mm 2.8L IS and the ef70-200 2.8L IS II.



Mike Doran
D&W Images
www.dorancreatives.net


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

Great shots Sir.

....And welcome to cr


----------



## DWimages (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you.



Mike Doran
D&W Images
www.dorancreatives.net


----------

